# why cream



## crackerjack414 (Jul 30, 2002)

Ive looked at your diet suggestions and iam puzzled about why you use cream. It is high in sat fat, the stuff I thought we should avoid.  Wouldnt flax seed, or olive oil be a better source of mono sat fat. ????/


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 30, 2002)

I think u are thinkin about the wrong cream.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 30, 2002)

Yes Flax would be a better source of fat than heavy cream for your protein shake and so on, the cream gives it a good taste but IMO there is not much to gain from it... Olive oil I would not recommend u mix it with your shake it must be awful but for cooking it???s excellent and healthy???


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 30, 2002)

We use the cream as an alternative to flax or safflower (don't use olive oil in shakes  ), so you get a little variety in your meal plan. You can certainly use flax or safflower if that's your preference. Trans-fatty acids are more of a worry than saturated fat.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 30, 2002)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=heavy+cream+rheo+blair&btnG=Google+Search

I used Rheo Blair, butt you could probably use Vince Gironda also! 



Long before many of today's authors and authorities of high-fat, low-carb diets were even born, Rheo Blair was actually incorporating the premise on his clients and himself.

The medical establishment at the time lambasted Blair for being reckless. The notion of anyone subsisting on nothing but meat, eggs, cream, liver tablets, vegetables, water, and Blair Protein was considered nothing short of insane! Blair was dubbed a quack and a crackpot. But not everyone thought so. An up-and-coming bodybuilder by the name of Don Howorth followed Blair's program, and it allowed him to win the Mr. America title. 

Larry Scott followed Blair's advice to a tee and put on 25 pounds of muscle. Dave Draper always had a tendency to carry a little flab, yet when he started following Blair's program, he dropped 15 pounds of fat and went on to become one of the most defined bodybuilders of his era. Naturally, Weider took credit for Draper's transformation. Since Dave was under contract with Weider, it was within Weider's legal right. But it was Rheo Blair who was the true mastermind.


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=heavy+cream+rheo+blair&btnG=Google+Search
> 
> I used Rheo Blair, butt you could probably use Vince Gironda also!
> ...



Cool


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 30, 2002)

More:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=heavy+cream+anabolic&btnG=Google+Search

DP


----------



## mama's boy (Jul 31, 2002)

All I have to say is "we're not worthy, we're not worthy!" 

(not you DP, Blair & Vince!)


----------



## mama's boy (Jul 31, 2002)

Oh, and the real answer to the question "why cream?" is "because we can!"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mama's boy *_
> All I have to say is "we're not worthy, we're not worthy!"
> 
> (not you DP, Blair & Vince!)
> ...



Yes we can!

MB, I know what you mean....I have Vince's book,  "The Wild Physique"   the nutritional and training programs are incredible!

Do you have any material on Blair's program?


DP


----------



## mama's boy (Jul 31, 2002)

> MB, I know what you mean....I have Vince's book, "The Wild Physique" the nutritional and training programs are incredible! Do you have any material on Blair's program?



Do, but I'm quite familiar with it! Been looking for books/info on both- they were SOOOO ahead of their time it's unbelievable.


----------



## Ram (Oct 16, 2002)

<<<Been looking for books/info on both- they were SOOOO ahead of their time it's unbelievable.>>>


Try "Rheo Blair and the Secrets of Bodybuilding Nutrition" at http://www.lifepowerbooks.com


----------



## Dr. Pain (Oct 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Ram *_
> <<<Been looking for books/info on both- they were SOOOO ahead of their time it's unbelievable.>>>
> 
> 
> Try "Rheo Blair and the Secrets of Bodybuilding Nutrition" at http://www.lifepowerbooks.com



Thanks you! 


DP


----------



## Max. Q (Oct 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Ram *_
> Try "Rheo Blair and the Secrets of Bodybuilding Nutrition" at http://www.lifepowerbooks.com



Sounds like a good book to read....is it?? The site doesn't give much info on the book's author, number of pages..etc... Anyone who own a copy of the book please give a review?


----------



## mark369 (Feb 25, 2004)

Written By Blair


----------

